# لااااااااااااااااااااااااازم تقرا الموضوع...............................حلوووووووووة كتيرررر



## rana1981 (9 مايو 2010)

*راح الغني بالهيكل يزور المسيح               وقلّو يا عربون المحبة والفدا 

جارك انــــا وساكن بهالقصر الفسيح               بدي يا يسوع المسيح تزورني 

وتقبل عزيمة عالعشا أو عا الغدا 



 قلو المسيح بزورك وعندي ثقـة                 انك انت انسان من اهل التقى 

حضّر شموخ القصر للملقى الكبير                لــكن ما فيّي قلّك بأيا نهار 

وأيّــــا دقيقة ممكن يتم اللقا 




وعــاد الغني بنية سليمة وطيبه                      يحضّر بقلب القصر أكبر مأدبه 

وحتى بمباهج هالدني يرضي المسيح                 وصّى عا لقمة طيبة وكنفش وقال 

حلوة الحياة تكون لقمة طيبـــه 



وتــاني نهار بمطلع الفجر المنير                     معتر فقير بيقصد القصر الــكبير 

قّلو دخيلك يــا غني العندك ضمير                   اطعمني سقيني تشفع بعمري القصير 

غضب إلــــه المال وتنمرد كتير                  ومتل القذيفة انفجر بــــوج الفقير 

قّلو مـــــا فيّي اليوم استقبل حدا 

جايي المسيح اليوم عندي عـــا الغدا 



وتالت نهار بينفتح بالقصر بـــاب                    وبيفوت طفل صغير مش لابس تياب 

قــلو غمرني بحضنك الدافي شوي                    محتاج ام تحبني محتاج بـــــيّ 

بيتي زوايــا الشارع وتختي الرصيف                 افرشلـي بقلبك تخت ضيفني رغيف 

قلو مـــا فيّي اليوم استقبل حدا 

جايي المسيح اليوم عندي عا الغدا 



ورابع نهاربعجقة صحون العشا                        بتدق باب القصر بنت بفرد إيـــد 

قالت يا مؤمن من رضا الله عليك                      سلم عليّ بحسنتك تسلم إيديـــــك 

بــدي غني عن كل درب يلمني                     ومتل الحنونــــه بالحنان يضمني 

قلاّ ما فيّي اليوم استقبل حدا 

جايي المسيح اليوم عندي عا الغدا 



وخامس نهار بينفتح بـــاب الغنا                    عا جار تحت الدين قوس وانحنى 

قلو يــا جاري انت بتحب المسيح                     مشهور بالاخـلاق وبتعمل مليح 

دعمني برصيدك مــا لقيت مؤسسة                  تدفع عن ولادي القسط بالمدرسي 

قلو ما فيي اليوم استقبل حدا 

جايي المسيح اليوم عندي عا الغدا 



وسادس نهار تسرسب كثير الغني                       ليش بعدو مـــا اجا فادي الدني 

إلا وبيدق الباب كـاهن محترم                       بـــاع الغنى بالفقر وبالله انغرم 

قلو مدينتنا يــــا خير رجالنا                      بحاجة لمستوصف يداوي عيالــنا 

رد الغني عـا الكاهن الحر التقي                        وقلو يا بونـــا غير مرة منلتقي 

اعذرني ما فيّي اليوم استقبل حدا 

جايي المسيح اليوم عندي عا الغدا 



الاسبوع فل وبعد مـــا طل المسيح                راح الأكل ضيعان ضيعان المليـــح 

يــــوم الاحد من بعد قداس الصلا                قــــــال الغني يا ابن الله بالعلا 

خسرتني ومـا زرتني بقصري الجميل               عبدك انـــا ما بتربح لعبدك جميل!؟ 

تبسم وجـــه يسوع من بين الجروح               وقلو مـــا بدي لعندك ولا نهار روح 

زرتك بطفلة معذبة ومشوهـــــة               ما حن قلبك عا الجمال وعــــا البها 

زرتك بطفل صغير عـاري من التياب               لبستني اكليل تــانـــــي للعذاب 

زرتك وانـــا جوعان بالجار القريب               بهدلتني وعلقتني فــــوق الصليب 

زرتك وانــا عطشان دغري حرقتني                حتى سفنجة خل مــــــا دوقتني 

خليتني أوقف علــــى بوابك ذليل                 مـا قدرت تقشع صورتي بكاهن جليل 

مـــا عبدت الله بذاتك عبدت الصنم                 ومـــا كنت راعي كنت جزار الغنم 

كرمت نفسك بالدني وحقرتنــــي                  وحتى تعوّم خزنتك فقرتنــــــي 

وغطيت فيّي مـــــالك وكدّستني                  وقدست حالك قبل ما مــــا قدستني 

وهلق إذا بتريد تولد مـــــن جديد               لازم حضورك بين أهـــلك تستعيد 

حوّل بوابك بالعطا دقة قــــــلوب              وعن إنشغالــك بالدهب والمال توب 

قــــــدم صلاتك بالشعور وبالعمل             شيل اليأس من شعبك وحط الأمـــل 

خليك حاضر لا رحيل ولا غيــــاب               صوتــــك محبة للشيوخ وللشباب 

ومـــا زال داعيني عا قصرك بالوعي              إلاّ مـــــا كل الناس تتغدا معي 

مش رح تلاقي بقصرك الفاضي حدا 

مش راح تشوف الرب عندك عا الغدا 











*​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2010)

*الله ياحبيبتى على القصيدة اللي بتحمل معنى عظيم 

صور من أروع مايكون 

ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

رووووووووعة لو انتي اللي كاتباه

ياريت تحطيه في قسم الكتابات

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2010)

*اكثر من رائع*
*سواء كان من كتاباتك*
*او *
*منقول*
*شكرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## just member (9 مايو 2010)

*جميلة بجد يا رنون
كان نفسى اعطيلك تقييم لكنة مو بينفع هلا
الكم عندى واحد يا ستى

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*روووووووووووعة يا رنون*
*تسلم ايديك يا قمر*​


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2010)

اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااائع 

كلمات جميله  اوى اوى

شكراااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## سور (9 مايو 2010)

معنى رائع جدا
صيغ بطريقه اروع وراوع
شكرااا رانا بجد امتعتينا​


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2010)

*كلمات فى منتهى الروعه

أعظم تعبير

شكرا جداااا


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2010)

*هايل

هذه حقيقة بتغيب على كثيرين منا

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2010)

جميل جداااا يا رناااااااا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 مايو 2010)

الله
بجد قصة طيبة 
مرسي يااقمر​


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

تامل رااائع حبيبتي 
ميرسي ليك 
يسوع يارك كل اعمالك


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

*ثانكس على الموضوع
*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> رووووووووعة لو انتي اللي كاتباه
> 
> ياريت تحطيه في قسم الكتابات
> 
> شكرا عالموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك​


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس على الموضوع
> *​




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> تامل رااائع حبيبتي
> ميرسي ليك
> يسوع يارك كل اعمالك



*شكرا يا قمر 
نورررتي الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> الله
> بجد قصة طيبة
> مرسي يااقمر​



*شكرا حبيبتي 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا رناااااااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
 شلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *الله ياحبيبتى على القصيدة اللي بتحمل معنى عظيم
> 
> صور من أروع مايكون
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *اكثر من رائع*
> *سواء كان من كتاباتك*
> *او *
> *منقول*
> *شكرا على مجهودك*​



*شكرا على مرروك المميز
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *جميلة بجد يا رنون
> كان نفسى اعطيلك تقييم لكنة مو بينفع هلا
> الكم عندى واحد يا ستى
> 
> ...



*شكرا جوجو على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووووعة يا رنون*
> *تسلم ايديك يا قمر*​


*
شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> كلمات جميله  اوى اوى
> 
> ...


*
شكرا حبيبتي 
نورررررررررررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هايل
> 
> هذه حقيقة بتغيب على كثيرين منا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> معنى رائع جدا
> صيغ بطريقه اروع وراوع
> شكرااا رانا بجد امتعتينا​




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كلمات فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> أعظم تعبير
> 
> ...




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 مايو 2010)

روووووووووووووووووعة رنون
كلمات متناسقة و رائعة
يا ريت كلنا نوخد عبرة منها
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2010)

*بجد كلمة روعه قليله كتير عليها *

*دموعي نزلت وانا بقراها من كتر جمالها والاحساس اللي بكلماتها*

*وعندك حق لازم ينقرا الموضوع لانو مش بس حلو كتير لا روعه كتير* *كتير كتير
*
*ومن بعد اذنك بدي ابعت الموضوع عالميل لقرايبي *

*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على الموضوع اللي بيستاهل احلى تقييم ولو في اكتر من خمس نجوم كنت حطيت *
​


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بجد كلمة روعه قليله كتير عليها *
> 
> *دموعي نزلت وانا بقراها من كتر جمالها والاحساس اللي بكلماتها*
> 
> ...




شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعة رنون
> كلمات متناسقة و رائعة
> يا ريت كلنا نوخد عبرة منها
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



شكرا على مرورك المميز
 نورررررررررررررت


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2010)

الله جميل اوى يا رانا

تسلم ايديكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rana1981 (11 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الله جميل اوى يا رانا
> 
> تسلم ايديكى يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------

